# Pink ivory logs



## Flacer22 (Jul 2, 2021)

Wish I'd have taken some pics while.it was on the wood mizer but gonna mill rest up on bandsaw now!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 2, 2021)

That ain't cherry. That's for sure. How long does a piece like that take to travel? I see they are banded for transport.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 2, 2021)

Nice! Did ya get your container of wood?


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 2, 2021)

Biggest pieces of Pink Ivory I've seen! What do you plan to make with the lumber? Chuck


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 6, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Nice! Did ya get your container of wood?


Kinda covid really messed things up ended up not being able to go direction I wanted least not yet it's kinda still on back burner. But I got a container from south African middle man that was working with us to kinda hold me over till other deal works. What I got was mostly cut lumber and cants. I got purple heart paduke tulip rosewood kingwood and the pink ivory logs. A 2nd container is coming with African blackwood logs bubinga lumber. 

Here is a pick of pack of tulip rosewood I got.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 6, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Biggest pieces of Pink Ivory I've seen! What do you plan to make with the lumber? Chuck


Actually got side tracked and it's still sitting same exact place I took pics of haha. It's going to be cut Inti blanks for turning. I have some orders for.turkey call parts then rest will be just whatever I can get out of it. Its like 100lbs haha the bigger one is 248lbs haha

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 9, 2021)

Had some time to play today since it was to wet to log so I carved up piece of the pink ivory log here is my blanks I made!

Also resawed one of the best pieces of tulip wood I've ever cut (not that I've cut that much of it ) just made it into 4/4 and amazingly it didn't have tons of cracks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 14


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 10, 2021)

I would be interested in some of your tulip wood boards and 3/8” thin stock if you have any.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2021)

Strikingly gorgeous wood! Chuck


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 10, 2021)

Flacer22 said:


> Kinda covid really messed things up ended up not being able to go direction I wanted least not yet it's kinda still on back burner. But I got a container from south African middle man that was working with us to kinda hold me over till other deal works. What I got was mostly cut lumber and cants. I got purple heart paduke tulip rosewood kingwood and the pink ivory logs. A 2nd container is coming with African blackwood logs bubinga lumber.
> 
> Here is a pick of pack of tulip rosewood I got.
> 
> View attachment 212284


Hey jeff @jjschumac here is some of that exotic stuff you asked me about.


----------



## Barb (Jul 10, 2021)

Flacer22 said:


> Had some time to play today since it was to wet to log so I carved up piece of the pink ivory log here is my blanks I made!
> 
> Also resawed one of the best pieces of tulip wood I've ever cut (not that I've cut that much of it ) just made it into 4/4 and amazingly it didn't have tons of cracks!
> 
> ...


That tulip wood is beautiful! And so is the ivory :) I wish I had a use for smaller sizes like that.


----------



## Flacer22 (Jul 10, 2021)

Barb said:


> That tulip wood is beautiful! And so is the ivory :) I wish I had a use for smaller sizes like that.


I have some big enough for bowls haha

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Barb (Jul 10, 2021)

Flacer22 said:


> I have some big enough for bowls haha


Awesome! :)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 11, 2021)

@Flacer22 


Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I would be interested in some of your tulip wood boards and 3/8” thin stock if you have any.


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 11, 2021)

@Flacer22 And if you have any of the same after Rodney I would be interested as well
jim


----------

